# Whats your point weight?



## Flaustin1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lets post up our poundage, draw length, spine, and point weight to try and give the newbies somewhere to start when they start tuning.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2012)

50# at 27" bow   Drawing about 26"-26 1/2" shooting a Carbon Express Heritage 150 that's 28 1/2" inches long with a 100 grain brass insert and a 125 grain head. Total weight is 537 grains. That come out to 11.4 grains per pound.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 24, 2012)

This year 45@27. 28.5 Gold tip trad with 225 grain broadhead and regular insert. Ain`t gotta clue what it weighs but flies straight and hits where I`m looking.RC


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2012)

That should be a tad over 500 grains


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 24, 2012)

49#@28 drawing 27. CX 150 @28.25" with standard insert and 200 grain point. I shoot the same arro out of my 57# bow too.


----------



## devolve (Jul 24, 2012)

50@28, I draw 29" (53# at my draw)
29.5" 500 spined carbon
31" 400 spined carbon
160 grain grizzly RW with 100gr steel insert for 260 grains total up front.
5" feathers 3 fletch on the 400's
4" feathers 4 fletch on the 500's
I shoot split fingered


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jul 24, 2012)

83@28 Northern Mist Classic longbow. Shooting Surewood shafts cut to 30" BOP, 100 grain woody weights and 160 grain Simmons Sharks. Total arrow weight 850 grains. Backup bow is 73@28 and basically the same arrow from that bow at 850 grains.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 24, 2012)

50#@ 28" drawing 27.  CX 150s full length with 260gr. up front.  Shooting muzzy phantoms and homemade weights.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 25, 2012)

Big Jim Buffalo Bow. 53#'s @28. Drawing 27-27.5". Shooting Heritage 150's cut to 28" with regular inserts and145 gr. field tips / 150 gr. broad heads. Total weight 490-495 grains. Also shooting full length Gold Tip 3555's with regular inserts and 175 gr. field tips that weigh 476 grains. Both arrow set ups fly great out of the bow.


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 25, 2012)

54@26”, I draw 26” - 27.5” Easton Axis 400 w/75gr Insert - 4” feathers, 4 fletched w 175gr Simmons Tigershark.
Total wt = 564grs


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 25, 2012)

Big jim longbow, 50@28, cedar arrows cut to 29", 125 gr. Point weight. I draw 27" or so, arrows are spined at 55-60. Total weight...550gr. Give or take. Deadly as anything there is........


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 25, 2012)

robert carter said:


> This year 45@27. 28.5 Gold tip trad with 225 grain broadhead and regular insert. Ain`t gotta clue what it weighs but flies straight and hits where I`m looking.RC



Robert, I just weighed one that is a tad longer than 28.5", with the same amount of weight up front, three 5" feathers, and it weighs 512gr.

I have two different arrow combinations, for each of the bows I intend to use this year, and all of my arrows weigh from 485-515grs.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 25, 2012)

BW Recurve, 54#@30",  B50 String,  2114  30 & 3/8" long, 4 fletch @ 90 degrees, 150 gr point and broad-head.  Don't see "nuthin' but nock" goin' down range.


----------



## youngtrad (Jul 25, 2012)

55@ 28 gene sanders takedown longbow. 63@ my draw of 30 to 31 inches. gt 7595@ 31 5/8 of an inch long heavy weight tubes from three rivers aluminum insert with 125 grain field point and 125 grain zwicky eskimo glue on with adapter for screw in. arrow weight is 694,  691, and 693 grains.


----------



## reiko1078 (Jul 25, 2012)

40#@27.5inch draw.  28.5in beeman classic 500's with 75grn inserts and 160grn zwickey screw ins= 534grains total weight


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 26, 2012)

Youngtrad, that's mighty close tolerance on your finished arrow weights. I can tell you paid close attention to component weights and prolly glue amounts too. Good job!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 26, 2012)

Super K, 50/28, GT3555's full length with 50 grain inserts and 175 tips.   Didn't bare shaft for crap but once fletched they Look like missiles.  Go figure.

I am loving this curve!!!


----------



## markland (Jul 26, 2012)

Hoyt Buffalo 60in 54@27in, 8 1/8in brace height, 9/16in nock height, 28in Beman MFX 500's with wrap and 4-3in feathers, 100gr insert and 100gr Phantoms or MX-4's, 497gr. avg., 180fps.  Bareshaft perfect out to 30-40yds and shoots like a bullet, nothing but nock going down range and more importantly blasts thru everything or at least sticking out the other side.


----------



## youngtrad (Jul 27, 2012)

timberghost it took me a while before i got it right i even had my feathers within .01 grains each in sets laid out and i had to take a file some of my field points and broadheads also had to fill the insides of some of my nocks with glue to make sure thet were as close as they could be. it helped that the goldtips have a fairly close tolerance on their grain weight i omly had to do small file adjustments to get them within 5 grins of each other.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 1, 2012)

Flaustin1 said:


> Lets post up our poundage, draw length, spine, and point weight to try and give the newbies somewhere to start when they start tuning.  Thanks guys.



56lbs @28"
Drawing around 29"
GT Trad Blems 32" 5575
125gr point weight
100gr inserts.

2nd year as a trad shooter and absolutely love it!!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 1, 2012)

BigJim Buffalo - 81# at 31" - 31.5" gold tip trad 7595 with 400g up front. Total weight about 775g +-. 
Fast as a hiccup and hard to stop!
Same arrow out of Thunder child of same weight.
bigjim


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 2, 2012)

BigJim Bow said:


> BigJim Buffalo - 81# at 31" - 31.5" gold tip trad 7595 with 400g up front. Total weight about 775g +-.
> Fast as a hiccup and hard to stop!
> Same arrow out of Thunder child of same weight.
> bigjim


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bear Kodiak Hunter 50lb@28 Beeman ICS carbon full length 500 spine standard insert 145 field tip or a 150 grain Badger broadhead


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 2, 2012)

BigJim Bow said:


> BigJim Buffalo - 81# at 31" - 31.5" gold tip trad 7595 with 400g up front. Total weight about 775g +-.
> Fast as a hiccup and hard to stop!
> Same arrow out of Thunder child of same weight.
> bigjim



Just reading the specs on your bow made my shoulder hurt!


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 2, 2012)

Costal Bend Longbow 65lbs @28 inches 
Drawing 28.5 inches 
shooting GT Trads 75/95 cut to 30inches with 250 grains up front.
A touch over 625 grains...


----------



## coaster500 (Aug 5, 2012)

BigJim Bow said:


> BigJim Buffalo - 81# at 31" - 31.5" gold tip trad 7595 with 400g up front. Total weight about 775g +-.
> Fast as a hiccup and hard to stop!
> Same arrow out of Thunder child of same weight.
> bigjim



Very few can launch Amtrac at game 

Can't even post...  I'm embarrassed #235 pound man with the shoulders of a #90 weakling...  getting old sucks


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 5, 2012)

BigJim Bow said:


> BigJim Buffalo - 81# at 31" - 31.5" gold tip trad 7595 with 400g up front. Total weight about 775g +-.
> Fast as a hiccup and hard to stop!
> Same arrow out of Thunder child of same weight.
> bigjim



Lawd have mercy!  How fast are you shooting?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 6, 2012)

Flaustin1 I shoot as fast as I can reload  

It's not the speed of the arrow, it's the weight that does the work. My bow shoots nearly the same speed as a 50lb er shooting a comparable weight arrow.

I wish my excess food and beer consumption had the same effect on my body as my excess draw weight. The bow is good for muscles when done in moderation unlike my other vices.
bigjim


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 7, 2012)

I completly understand.  Id sure like to make it down to one of your shoots.  Id like to check out some of your bows.


----------



## Killinstuff (Aug 7, 2012)

68" Frank San Marco longbow 60#@28" or a 62" Morrison Shawnee 55#@28" shooting 650gr Grizzlystiks with 170gr Tree Sharks or 600gr woodies I make with 160gr Magnus I's.


----------

